# Grub2 e risoluazione console

## BlackBelt

Salve, sono passato a grub2 ma non riesco a settare la risoluzione della console.

Il contenuto di /etc/default/grub e` il seguente:

```
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_DEFAULT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true

GRUB_TIMEOUT=10

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

GRUB_GFXMODE=1440x900x32

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=1440x900x32

```

mentre in /etc/grub.d/00_header 

```
if [ "x${GRUB_GFXMODE}" = "x" ] ; then GRUB_GFXMODE=1440x900x32 ; fi

if [ "x${GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD}" = "x" ] ; then GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=1440x900x32 ; fi

  set gfxmode=${GRUB_GFXMODE}

  set gfxpayload=${GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD}

```

suggerimenti?

Grazie mille

----------

## pierino_89

Io banalmente ho scritto:

```
GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900
```

Occhio che però vale solo per grub, la risoluzione delle tty la imposti con il parametro "vga" nella commandline del kernel.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Io banalmente ho scritto:
> 
> ```
> GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900
> ```
> ...

 

ah, capito. La risoluzione di grub funziona. Il parametro vga come lo passo ? Come con il vecchio grub?

```
video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

Grazie mille

----------

## pierino_89

Sì, metti quella cosa lì nella variabile GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX oppure GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Sì, metti quella cosa lì nella variabile GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX oppure GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.

 

Funziona!

Grazie mille

----------

